# OD chemical company bottle info?



## dvan (Dec 3, 2004)

I have recently found an amber color old bottle but have found little if any info on the internet about it.  My digital camera is broken so I cannot submit a pic so I'll describe it as I am sure one of the many seasoned bottle collectors will know what it is.  

 The bottle is amber color and square (2 inch sides) standing 6 1/4 inches tall.  The top 1 1/2  inches is round at 3/4 inch in diameter.  The only writing on the bottle is the following (found on the side of the bottle):          OD CHEM CO           NEW YORK 

 The only info I have is that this company was in business from 1891 to 1906.  After 1906 the company was purchased by Peacock chem company and sultan drug company.  

 Any info would be great!  I am new to the bottle collecting world and ready to fing more old bottles.  If a picture is required to positively ID this bottle I will definitely get one. 

 Many thanks from Port Huron, Michigan......


----------



## dvan (Dec 3, 2004)

This is the only picture I can find on the internet.  My bottle is the one at the far right.


----------



## David E (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi, DAVYN, Labled as Sanmetto, a product composed of harmonizing Drugs, including sandlewood and palmetto berries(thus the name) Sanmetto, containing 20.6% alcohol was billed as a healing agent for "Genoto-Urinary disorders". The product was acquired by McDougald Haman NY NY in 1891, at which time the OD Chem. Co was formed. Haman claimed the product had been on the market for 30 years.
 Advertised in 1929 by OD Chem. Co., 61 Barrow St., New York City; 1948 by OD Peacock Sultan Co. 4500 Parview PL., St Louis; 1984-85 by Medtech Labs., Cody WY.

 Amber 6 1/4'x 2" x 2"

 Dave


----------



## dvan (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks for the info, much appreciated!  I will put this bottle on my shelf and enjoy the history.


----------

